# Hard hats & hot weather



## mitch65

Terrycloth sweatband that velcros on to hardhat sweatband. Keeps it out of your eyes for the most part.


----------



## spenny

Anyone wear a welders cap or a bandana?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamato

I use bandannas. I have so many in all different colors


----------



## drewsserviceco

Bandannas here, often thought of switching to a welders cap.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welders cap and if it's really hot a 'cooldanna' on the neck.










https://www.amazon.com/ZANheadgear-Cooldanna-Percentage-Cotton-American/dp/B000LW1QY6


----------



## daveEM

I find a hat keeps the sun off my giant and growing larger bald spot.


----------



## drsparky

How hot can it get in Minnesota? I understand this documentary was filmed yesterday.


----------



## spenny

daveEM said:


> I find a hat keeps the sun off my giant and growing larger bald spot.


Ive got a small but growing bald spot and a receding hairline. Lol. Id love to wear a regular cap, but have to wear a hard hat. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spenny

drsparky said:


> How hot can it get in Minnesota? I understand this documentary was filmed yesterday.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmHwXf8JUOw


Gets warm enough. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

It's Minnesota, this is all you need.


----------



## spenny

backstay said:


> It's Minnesota, this is all you need.


Oh jeez. You know it does get warm here too! Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

spenny said:


> Oh jeez. You know it does get warm here too! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Oh, I know, trust me, I know.


----------



## LARMGUY

Yeah, a real balmy 89 degrees.


----------



## backstay

−60 °F (−51.1 °C)	February 2, 1996, Tower MN. I lived real close to there for a while. I remember that day, everyone was so proud. Hey, you need to be proud of something! 

Biggest drop in one day was 71 degrees


----------



## HackWork

I tried wearing a bandana or cap, but it seemed to make me hotter, which makes sense. So I stopped wearing anything on my head under the hard hat, to let the heat escape from my body. 

I used to drill holes on the top of my hardhat (I know, not allowed) but then I found one that had factory vents. A bare head and natural convection seemed to keep me the coolest.


----------



## 99cents

The propeller on my beanie keeps my head cool.


----------



## sbrn33

This a bit off subject but hardhats in most instances are just ****ing stupid. How often is someone really working above your head? The only reason they save you from a few scrapes is because they stick up an extra 3" so you hit your head on everything in the area. I think they have their uses but 90% of the time just an unnecessary joke.


----------



## spenny

sbrn33 said:


> This a bit off subject but hardhats in most instances are just ****ing stupid. How often is someone really working above your head? The only reason they save you from a few scrapes is because they stick up an extra 3" so you hit your head on everything in the area. I think they have their uses but 90% of the time just an unnecessary joke.


I absolutely despise them. Never really seen what theyre actually good for.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

I would like a bump cap. Hard hats have jacked my neck more times than I can count. 

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## spenny

Im thinking about buying a vented hardhat. That would probably help.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayHair

spenny said:


> Ive got a small but growing bald spot and a receding hairline. Lol.


That's not a receding hairline. That's your forehead growing to allow for all the smarts you've amassed over the years.

At least, that's *my* story! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jarp Habib

I've been on two jobs as a sparky where co-workers have taken a hit to the helm. Ironworker 20 feet up dropped a wrench, bounced off a sparky's hard hat and bruised his shoulder. On another job, somebody dropped a bolt or nut from the 5th floor and it bounced harmlessly off and away. Electrician didn't even know what hit him until the guilty party tracked him down to apologise. 

For cooling, if I'm actually working outside in 95°+ temps, I've got a couple of slim flexible ice packs I keep in my cooler. I slip one between the suspension and shell and it'll keep me cool for an hour or two. 



Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana

Hard hats are dangerous. I used to work at a refinery and some valve stems are hard to see at night, and they're just above the bill of the hat, vision wise. During emergencies, running into one of those dam things (did I mention, they're hard to see at night) jams your head down into your neck, and drops people to their knees. Or so I've heard.


----------



## MTW

It's still winter here.


----------



## Switched

Here you go....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> It's still winter here.


Where is here?


----------



## drewsserviceco

Switched said:


> Here you go....



Is this real or did someone cut in a PC fan powers from some sort of USB power supply? Either way I like it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> It's still winter here.


Only time I needed a hard hat I wasn't wearing one.

I was on a lift hanging 2 1/2" GRC and just as I started to lower the lift down the guys working behind me pulled the conduit back and I got rapped in the head with the pipe as it pulled out of the last hanger.

It was a good hit and I was pretty ticked off but couldn't really say anything.


----------



## Switched

drewsserviceco said:


> Is this real or did someone cut in a PC fan powers from some sort of USB power supply? Either way I like it.


I was just messing around looking for images... It is actually labeled as a solar powered bicycle helmet on Alibaba or something...

Some company actually makes a fan unit for a hard hat though.


----------



## drewsserviceco

I need to rig one for my flash hood. They make one, of course Honeywell wants $500 for it. I'm thinking PC fan and a USB adapter to my M12 battery


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cooling insert.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where is here?


North of Long Island.


----------



## active1

Minnesota hot?
It was 100 F here today and it's still spring time here. 

All day everyday outside construction workers normally cover head to toe with no skin exposed. Sunglasses, face mask, gloves, neck covered, then add the safety vest. Off the job we don't even know what the other brothers look like.
No exposed skin. Sometimes sun lotion in case one part gets exposed. 
Wet cloths down with cool water.
Take breaks out of the sun.
Drink lots of fluids.


----------



## MTW

active1 said:


> Minnesota hot?
> It was 100 F here today and it's still spring time here.
> 
> All day everyday outside construction workers normally cover head to toe with no skin exposed. Sunglasses, face mask, gloves, neck covered, then add the safety vest. Off the job we don't even know what the other brothers look like.
> No exposed skin. Sometimes sun lotion in case one part gets exposed.
> Wet cloths down with cool water.
> Take breaks out of the sun.
> Drink lots of fluids.


How do you work in that temp completely covered? Sounds dangerous.


----------



## 99cents

Around here we call summer No Toque Day.


----------



## macmikeman

I keep two hard hats in my van. I keep them there.........


----------



## macmikeman

It was 88 today. I was drilling and boxing in a big ranch house. It got hot so I drove two blocks and parked in front of the beach access and went swimming for about an hour around 2:00 pm. It's the only way to fly.


----------



## 99cents

macmikeman said:


> It was 88 today. I was drilling and boxing in a big ranch house. It got hot so I drove two blocks and parked in front of the beach access and went swimming for about an hour around 2:00 pm. It's the only way to fly.


Damn.


----------



## LARMGUY

Vat N de hell ist you two schtill doinzee upenzee?

I thought I vuz zee only one here vit da inzomnias.``

I ham going vittin da bedenzee undt now.

aufiderzein !


----------



## macmikeman

It's only 9:20 pm....... Probably only lunchtime tomorrow for Frenchy. He must still be at work.


----------



## Anathera

I hate them, though I almost knocked myself out on an Xray machine last week, hit me across the ear so the hat wouldn't have helped but that's not the way the boss tells it. I soak a bandana personally


----------



## active1

Loose fitting clothing blocks the sun's radiation heat and holds in the moisture.

The way we measure tempatemperature is air temp with a thermometer.

The sun does not heat air directly.
Radiation passes thru air.
The radiation heats objects.
The objects depending on a number of factors such as color, mass. surface finish, & thermal transfer are what actually heats the air.

On a 100 F day outside objects can be 130 - 180 F.

That requires gloves to prevent burns on items like conduit in the sun.

Light colored clothing reflects radiation. Loose fitting clothing blocks the radiation. Yes the clothing can get out of the drier hot. But being loose the air gap slows the heat transfer.

The alternative is bare skin that heats up directly from the radiation which can heat far above outside temp. You also would have sun burns and chances of skin cancer. 

On jobs 100% outside all year every year the old timers will trade stories about their past and current skin cancer.

Just last week we came across a security guard in the morning sun that collapsed hitting on the sidewalk and curb hard.

Last fall on the same job there was someone that died of heat stroke. That was out of the sun inside.

Working inside we can wear shorts and T-shorts at my job. I'm with long pants and T-shirt because I'm always doing floor work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

active1 said:


> Loose fitting clothing blocks the sun's radiation heat and holds in the moisture.
> 
> The way we measure tempatemperature is air temp with a thermometer.
> 
> The sun does not heat air directly.
> Radiation passes thru air.
> The radiation heats objects.
> The objects depending on a number of factors such as color, mass. surface finish, & thermal transfer are what actually heats the air.
> 
> On a 100 F day outside objects can be 130 - 180 F.
> 
> That requires gloves to prevent burns on items like conduit in the sun.
> 
> Light colored clothing reflects radiation. Loose fitting clothing blocks the radiation. Yes the clothing can get out of the drier hot. But being loose the air gap slows the heat transfer.
> 
> The alternative is bare skin that heats up directly from the radiation which can heat far above outside temp. You also would have sun burns and chances of skin cancer.
> 
> On jobs 100% outside all year every year *the old timers will trade stories about their past and current skin cancer.*
> 
> Just last week we came across a security guard in the morning sun that collapsed hitting on the sidewalk and curb hard.
> 
> Last fall on the same job there was someone that died of heat stroke. That was out of the sun inside.
> 
> Working inside we can wear shorts and T-shorts at my job. I'm with long pants and T-shirt because I'm always doing floor work.



Wow that must be great lunch conversation.


----------



## sbrn33

LARMGUY said:


> Vat N de hell ist you two schtill doinzee upenzee?
> 
> I thought I vuz zee only one here vit da inzomnias.``
> 
> I ham going vittin da bedenzee undt now.
> 
> aufiderzein !


I seriously thought that was Chicken steve.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sbrn33 said:


> I seriously thought that was Chicken steve.


Can't be Steve it readable!:whistling2:


Even vit de Bavarian accent!


----------



## Flyingsod

active1 said:


> Loose fitting clothing blocks the sun's radiation heat and holds in the moisture.
> 
> The way we measure tempatemperature is air temp with a thermometer.
> 
> The sun does not heat air directly.
> Radiation passes thru air.
> The radiation heats objects.
> The objects depending on a number of factors such as color, mass. surface finish, & thermal transfer are what actually heats the air.
> 
> On a 100 F day outside objects can be 130 - 180 F.
> 
> That requires gloves to prevent burns on items like conduit in the sun.
> 
> Light colored clothing reflects radiation. Loose fitting clothing blocks the radiation. Yes the clothing can get out of the drier hot. But being loose the air gap slows the heat transfer.
> 
> The alternative is bare skin that heats up directly from the radiation which can heat far above outside temp. You also would have sun burns and chances of skin cancer.
> 
> On jobs 100% outside all year every year the old timers will trade stories about their past and current skin cancer.
> 
> Just last week we came across a security guard in the morning sun that collapsed hitting on the sidewalk and curb hard.
> 
> Last fall on the same job there was someone that died of heat stroke. That was out of the sun inside.
> 
> Working inside we can wear shorts and T-shorts at my job. I'm with long pants and T-shirt because I'm always doing floor work.


Check out all the desert dwelling peoples of the earth. They are always covered in loose fitting clothing like you describe.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod

12v. Computer fans run ok with 9 volts. I've rigged em up in a hard hat before. Really only useful if you are working in an environment with no other air movement though. A gentle almost imperceptible breeze does a better job than a hard hat fan.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes

I hate wearing a hard hat.
Lucky for me, my construction days were long ago before all these rules.
But it was a smart idea to wear one if on the ground under or entering a high rise build.
Stuff does fall.
Once under cover, hard hats came off.


----------



## just the cowboy

*double trouble*



joebanana said:


> Hard hats are dangerous. I used to work at a refinery and some valve stems are hard to see at night, and they're just above the bill of the hat, vision wise. During emergencies, running into one of those dam things (did I mention, they're hard to see at night) jams your head down into your neck, and drops people to their knees. Or so I've heard.


When I worked in the shipyard it was double trouble, going thru a hatch way you had to duck your head because of the hard hat and lift your feet at the same time due to the porthole type door.


----------



## micromind

sbrn33 said:


> This a bit off subject but hardhats in most instances are just ****ing stupid. How often is someone really working above your head? The only reason they save you from a few scrapes is because they stick up an extra 3" so you hit your head on everything in the area. I think they have their uses but 90% of the time just an unnecessary joke.


100% agree!!!

The hardhat rule, like 99% of all safety regulation has nothing whatsoever to do with safety, the real issue is control......no, make that total domination. 

I have such an intense hatred for idiotic safety rules being rammed on me that it's hard to type because my hands are shaking.........

I very rarely ever get upset but safety rules will do it every time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

just the cowboy said:


> When I worked in the shipyard it was double trouble, going thru a hatch way you had to duck your head because of the hard hat and lift your feet at the same time due to the porthole type door.


You never learned to swing through a hatchway?


----------

